# expectant mum :)



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

I picked up this girlie about 2 months ago, i bred her with one of my males, I just love the colour of her  the pink bits on the shavings are raspberry


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice agouti pied! I've got a buck with almost exactly those markings, but he's not as dark as yours. What buck was she bred to?


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

i have actually breed her with one of my black and tans, so it will be interesting to see what the outcome will be


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooh, fun! Agouti, agouti tan, black, black tan. Waiting for the bellies is always so exciting.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations!! Beautiful doe, her coat is so sleek and shiny!


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

came home from work today to hear loads of squeaks, left her alone for now


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Noseytoes said:


> came home from work today to hear loads of squeaks, left her alone for now


That's a good idea. Good luck with your litter. She looks in nice condition


----------

